# what color do you like best?



## Iris (Mar 17, 2011)

Nowadays,there are so many kinds of colors,,but do you know that which one do you like best.
Maybe you like red,and maybe you like black.
When you are buying some golf equipment, Can you tell me which color do you like best.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I like blue although I think the only thing blue to do with golf that I have is my nike towel that I use a bit and maybe a hat.
Color doesnt play a huge part in club choice for me I do like a classy style of design club with not to many over the top graphics althought my driver is a little out there, but as I have said before I will play the uglyest looking clubs out there if they were the best clubs to suit me.

How about you what do you like?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

My favorite color is "clear" when I am not using yellow golf balls............:laugh:


----------



## Iris (Mar 17, 2011)

Surtees said:


> I like blue although I think the only thing blue to do with golf that I have is my nike towel that I use a bit and maybe a hat.
> Color doesnt play a huge part in club choice for me I do like a classy style of design club with not to many over the top graphics althought my driver is a little out there, but as I have said before I will play the uglyest looking clubs out there if they were the best clubs to suit me.
> 
> How about you what do you like?


 As far as I concered ，I like red best 。I think the red is filled with passion 。


----------

